# Why does summon require a cell signal??



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

I had to climb through the trunk the other day because I summoned my car into a tight spot and it lost (and would not regain) cell service halfway through parking. If it can work off of Bluetooth alone with the fob why can't the phone do it?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm sorry, it's a funny visual.. maybe because you started the operation with the phone?


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

I suppose they designed Summon to work exclusively via cellular because soon we'll all be summoning our cars from a distance across a parking lot.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

FogNoggin said:


> I suppose they designed Summon to work exclusively via cellular because soon we'll all be summoning our cars from a distance across a parking lot.


While that does make sense, I'd rather be able to summon my car in every instance while standing next to it than from across the parking lot when it has a cell signal.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

I'd hate to have to buy the FOB just for this...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I assume it’s that it works beyond Bluetooth distance


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Here's something to try. Set up your car so that it will auto connect to tethered WiFi from your phone. 
I bet it works. I'll try to find time to test this next week, but I welcome anyone who beats me to it as I have a fairly heavy schedule for a while.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Jarettp said:


> I had to climb through the trunk the other day because I summoned my car into a tight spot and it lost (and would not regain) cell service halfway through parking. If it can work off of Bluetooth alone with the fob why can't the phone do it?


On top of that, Summon (and summon features like homelink control) requires that the phone's location services be turned on. Presumably, that's so the system can verify you're within line of sight but, since Bluetooth range is approximately 30 feet(?), you'd think that would suffice.

I'm of the opinion Tesla's reliance on connectivity needs to be reconsidered or they need to bolster the quality of their antennae.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

BT does not give a location.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarettp said:


> I had to climb through the trunk the other day because I summoned my car into a tight spot and it lost (and would not regain) cell service halfway through parking. If it can work off of Bluetooth alone with the fob why can't the phone do it?


I've had the same issue. In addition, the climate control will not work with BT only.


----------

